# I CANT close the tailgate or horse panicks.



## Shadi (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi all, I am very new to using a forum but can't seem to find the answer that Im looking for anywhere.
Now that I have acquired a float I have been able to start to float train my horse that previously would never go within 20 feet of a float.
He was literally terrified of them.
After studying many many techniques I found that getting him into the float was the easy part.
He will go in very willingly even at liberty with a point of my finger.
I can jump around on the tailgate and bang on the float and he is still quite at ease with it all.
But ... If I attempt to use the breaching chain (when I have the divider in) he panicks and runs back immediately, 
I havnt even got it close enough to think about trying to secure it.
I have been trying to just hold the chain accross his rear but that is pointless, I can't hold it when he rushes back against it.
With or without the divider, with or without another horse, If I attempt to lift the tailgate even if only 2 inches he does the same and is out like a shot,
Although he will immediately go back in until I try to touch the tailgate again.
I have been attempting this for weeks now with no success even though teaching him to go on only took 15 minutes.
Any tips would be appreciated. Thankyou


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Does he tie? Normally, you'd tie the horse in the trailer, (if the horse already knows how to stand tied, abd well, as in wront break his halter or lead or neck trying to get out) leave them with some Hay, grain, cookies, whatever to hold his attention while you close the gate. If he freaks, he's tied, he can't come back on you. When he settles...oh hey. There's still food and I'm still alive.... helps then get over it quick. 

I used to put my horses dinner in the trailer, and they had to walk up into it, stand to be tied, abd have the trailer shut while they are their grain. When they were done, we unloaded and they got hay. Made it easy to get them to associate trailer with good things. 

Hope that helps
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Does he panic and run back, or spot that you are about to get the better of him and run back?

If it's the second I would try AP's method, but if he is truly panicking I would hesitate in case it makes things worse.

How is he with things wrapped around his rear when he's not in the trailer?

I think I might work on pushing anything up against his rear on the ground.

Then work on leading him into the trailer with something already against his rear (use a surchingle or saddle and girth to tie stuff from?)

Then graduate to the breaching chain and helpers holding it against him as he loads.

Then maybe use a sheet of board to simulate the back being partly blocked...

And so on.

Did he travel in a trailer to you? And was he a sweaty mess when he got out, or just fine?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Have you tried loading him without the divider so he can turn around? Being able to face the gate may help remove the feeling of entrapment.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When he comes out, make him work hard by lunging him with much reversing of direction. This makes rushing out not so pleasant.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I would not tie your horse. All you need is an upset horse struggling and hitting its head or who knows what. Scaring him will just set you back. If you did opt to tie I would use a tie blocker ring so he can pull and the rope will slide with the pressure.
The only suggestion I might offer is a long rope around his but and you control the pressure. See how he reacts to that and it he back up against it hold the pressure and see if he gives or panics


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I would not tie the horse. If he panics he could seriously injure himself, break his neck, and /or make it extremely dangerous for anyone to get close to help.
You might try using a long rope or lunge line to maintain control of his head. Hook the rope to the halter and run it through a front door or window and back around the side of the trailer so you can hold it if you are doing this alone.

I assume this is a straight load trailer...the horse walks directly in and does not stand at a slant. And hopefully the trailer is compatible with the horse's size. We have had problem loaders but never a problem "stander" so I honestly have no solution for you. But I do like Saddlebag's suggestion of letting him turn around (if there is room for him to do this) and look out the back. Hopefully that would make him feel like he isn't trapped in the Box of Doom and he would eventually accept going in and standing and riding like a proper gentleman.

Please let us know how you progress on with this. We all learn for each other here...and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 22, 2011)

I vote for not tying as well...I've seen horses start out of the trailer, get their back feet out and then panic when they hit the end of the rope. I don't tie until the trailer door is shut, and I untie before I open the door. Maybe you could borrow a larger trailer? I get the impression that you are using a smaller trailer & the butt chain and door are directly behind him. In a larger rig you might have better luck & then repeat with your trailer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I agree with Shrop. Work with him about having something on his butt and back him into spaces and then maybe block him at the front. It sounds like he is scared, not that he trying to best you. 

I also don't think tying is a good option at this point. Too much danger of a panic situation going worse.

I don't agree with working him hard when he rushes out. I doubt he will recognize the working hard with rushing out - he may associate it with the trailer entirely and since he is loading well, you don't want to negate that. 

Can you back him into the trailer? Or as suggested, remove the divider and let him turn around to see what you're doing?


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh heck, PLEASE do not ever tie a horse into a trailer without the back secured first, please! I don't care how good a horse is to tie, if it panics in a trailer and pulls back it will be very bad news for horse, trailer and owner. I have seen a horse very nearly break its neck being tied in a trailer without having the rear secured first. As it was, it still sustained a minor hip fracture from the lead finally breaking and the horse flew out and landed on its back. The owner learnt the hard way unfortunately.

How have you trained your horse to load? I know you say it will load at liberty, but have you trained it to step forward off pressure from the rear? I have had a handful of problem loaders, and have always had success by training them first to step forward to a whip tapping their hindquarters, or a piece of polypipe. Once a horse understands to step forward to pressure, and that if it's steps back the pressure increases, the rest is easy.
Leave the horse standing in the float for a few minutes at a time initially (no food bribes either please, a very ineffective training method), then quietly ask it to back out slowly, stand outside the float, then load again. Gradually increase the time spent standing in the float, until you get to a point where the horse starts to back out of its own accord. When it does start to think about backing up, gently tap the haunches with a stiff long whip, until he relaxes or steps forward again. Then pat and leave him alone. 

By teaching that being inside the float with some pressure to remain inside, is actually quite comfortable, it does not take long at all to progress to shutting the breach gates, using the whip as a known comfort factor to move forward from the pressure.


Additionally, I would remove your chains as soon as possible and replace with gates or at least bars. Chains give very little support and may well be a big part of your problem - the horse feels the chain and can easily push through it, where as a gate or bar is solid and more likely to encourage the horse to back off the pressure. Not to mention chains make it very easy for a horse to rush back and flip themself over backwards.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I apologise if that read badly, I just finished night shift and am a little delirious so I'm sure there are plenty if typos!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> Does he tie? Normally, you'd tie the horse in the trailer, (if the horse already knows how to stand tied, abd well, as in wront break his halter or lead or neck trying to get out) leave them with some Hay, grain, cookies, whatever to hold his attention while you close the gate. If he freaks, he's tied, he can't come back on you. When he settles...oh hey. There's still food and I'm still alive.... helps then get over it quick.
> 
> I used to put my horses dinner in the trailer, and they had to walk up into it, stand to be tied, abd have the trailer shut while they are their grain. When they were done, we unloaded and they got hay. Made it easy to get them to associate trailer with good things.
> 
> ...


No. Never.
Please never ever have a horse tied while there's an open escape available for them to see, even if they don't have loading issues. If you tie the OP's horse, you're asking for a major wreck. I do not tie until the door/partition is closed, and I untie before the door/partition is opened. 
Biiiiiiiiiig no no.

Anyways. OP, you may want to try a longer lead or lunge line that you can run up through a place you would normally tie, and see if he responds to that? It's the same concept as tying, but much much safer and you can let out the rope if he panics. I am not suggesting using it as a pulley to get him in, but rather to test if he does respond to a forward pressure on his halter when you go to do up the back?


----------

